# Custom Scroll Saw Stand - Anti-Vibration!



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm working on a new stand for my Excalibur scroll saw. I used to keep it on a cheap Harbor Freight table, not bolted down, but with the rubber feet on. I couldn't really use the higher speed settings with that setup without the saw trying to move off the table.

This is what I've built so far:






​
I've been copying a bit of the design from one that's floating around the net, but made it backwards for leg room and for better weight distribution since saw is heavier by the motor assembly.

I need the saw tilted at an angle like this:






​
To me, plans seem pretty weak for mounting the saw to the base of the table. You got all these thick, strong parts put together and only use 2 raised parts in the back and 2 screws on the front:






​
I bought some 3/4" MDF to mount the saw to, but I think I'll change my mind about that. Maybe mount the saw to 2 pieces of 2x4 with a proper taper on them at the angle I want and have them bolted to the base?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice, I like it. I got the EX stand with the EX21 and it suits me, even thou it does not have the tilt feature of yours. But I like it. :grin:


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a Delta scroll saw and it also has a nasty vibration on high speeds. Since I don't use mine much, I don't have a dedicated stand for it. My saw is mounted on a base made from 2x4s and it clamps into my Type 2 WorkMate. That's not a heavy duty base, so I have a couple of sand bags (about 50 lbs.) that get added to the bottom of the WorkMate. That extra mass seems to quell nearly all vibration issues.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think I'd rather use some thick rubber washers instead of messing around with carpet for vibration dampening. Nothing to add other than that, your design looks nice and solid. Couldn't hurt to add a little weight to further dampen vibrations though, maybe a few concrete pavers on the bottom cross-brace?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good design, build, plus I like the "tilt" feature, but wonder if you ever need to move your scroll saw with table to other areas in your shop. My Hawk G426 scroll saw came with a metal stand, and manufacturer offers a optional wheel package. Sadly, the entire assembled unit when not in use has a larger footprint that takes a lot of valuable shop space. Thinking of mounting just the saw on a platform (similar to yours) which would take up less space, could be stored away under/on top of a bench, and clamped into my Jawhorse when needed. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

Almost finished now:









I want to find some plastic tubes to store the saw blades in and have holes for them somewhere to slide in on the stand.








I went all out and sanded it all up to 220; then stained and shellac'd it.

I cut slots for the saw base's feet to fit into at the 5 degree angle and also have several neoprene washers under the feet acting as shims and vibration dampeners. I can change the angle if I don't like it by adding or subtracting more of the washers:

















The best part is not having to try to hold the scroll saw down at higher speeds or worrying it's going to fall off the table. ​​​​​​


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Ignore the fire hazards just waiting to happen, but I built this from leftover scraps from another project.








The saw is an old 2 speed Dremel egg beater/sewing machine, but zero problems with vibration. 
Why exactly do you need your saw at an angle?


----------



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

allpurpose said:


> Ignore the fire hazards just waiting to happen, but I built this from leftover scraps from another project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The saw table is flat and so are the feet on the base of it. Sometimes in the past, I'd have to lean over the table to get a better view of the cut. The idea of the angle is for extra visibility without having to lean over the table.


----------

